# What color is this pigeon?



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

And it is supposed to be a birmingham roller, though it is young. 









This one has white feathers in its wings, I have another just like it that has a fully-white tail.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do believe that is called a yellow....


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

I think its is beige


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like mottled recessive yellow. What color are the parents?


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

lance_harmon said:


> Looks like mottled recessive yellow. What color are the parents?


I'm not sure what color the parents were, I bought this one (and the other like it) at an auction. 

After feeding today I noticed that the other one (not pictured) has a white breast, tail, flight feathers, and a bit on the front of its neck. It also appears to have a crest unless it was getting picked on. The guy that had them said he was selling because he had too many young ones and they were starting to fight.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

well im pretty sure its recessive yellow which is dilute of recessive red and you will have to see when it gets older and molts to see if it is mottled.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it's yellow.


----------

